# Is an electric jointer really necessary?



## mrdupfx (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi All,
I have a thickness planer and have been using a Jack Plane with pretty good results. I do think I can do a better job doing edge joins to glue up wider boards and am trying to decide whether or not to invest in a 6" bench jointer, or maybe by a jointer hand plane.

I was wondering what you guys think about the difference between the two.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I rarely go from jointer to glueing without a pass or two with my #6 plane.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*table saw and one of these*

If you have a very curved board and what to get an edge that's almost perfect you can use a board straightening jig like this then follow up with a jointer plane if necessary:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

mrdupfx said:


> Hi All,
> I have a thickness planer and have been using a Jack Plane with pretty good results. I do think I can do a better job doing edge joins to glue up wider boards and am trying to decide whether or not to invest in a 6" bench jointer, or maybe by a jointer hand plane.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think about the difference between the two.


Depends on your workflow and preferences. I'm partial to hand tool work (although bad at it) and would buy a plane before I bought a power tool. A good jointer plane will run between $30 and $500+ depending on brand, contition etc. I just picked up a Millers Falls that is great. It's my new favorite toy  If you are making small items (boxes, picture frames) a plane & shooting board will be easier than a power jointer IMO.

The jig woodnthings posted is also a good option without having to shell out for a jointer.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*planes*

I have never used a hand plane to joint a board in 40 years. Maybe i'll give it a try.:thumbsup:


----------

